# Yee-hah!



## bullshark (Nov 22, 2007)

I want to thank Directv for cancelling FOX networks in South Florida.

Without this little push I would not be revelling in the lush world of U-Verse right this minute. 2 hours in and *everything* is better.

I would still be stuck in the land of 10-second channel changes, Endless pauses between modes, buggy software, rain-fade and half-assed channel line-ups.

Thanks Directv, I need the push.

You are no longer entitled to collect $112/mo from me or deny me equipment upgrades that you shower on every new sign-up.

I won't have to come here to find out if the latest screw-up in your buggy-buggy-not-ready-for-beta-testing software has been reported yet.

So long folks, and all I can say is: When U-verse knocks at your door, don't even wait a millisecond before you say "yes". My new DVR is fast, capable and small. Its made by a real electronics company with a reputation to protect and (gasp) a software quality assurance department.


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

If you really feel this way, why bother posting here. 

Good bye and good luck.


----------



## Mike Greer (Jan 20, 2004)

Wow - bitter much!?

Hope all is well over there - It seems everything is a trade-off these days.

I hear possible down sides to U-Verse could be picture quality and the number of HD streams. That and Sunday Ticket keeps me with DirecTV for now.

I'd be interested in the HD picture quality difference if there really is any.

Good luck!


----------



## TAK3210 (Dec 11, 2011)

Does U-verse use the same RG-6 runs as D* SWM, one to each receiver from a splitter?


----------



## JonW (Dec 21, 2006)

bullshark said:


> Without this little push I would not be revelling in the lush world of U-Verse right this minute. 2 hours in and *everything* is better.


lol, give it more than 2 hours.

I'm currently transitioning to Verizon FIOS, and while I can say the same about how nice it is to have a responsive DVR that operates and changes channels quickly and never experiences rain/snow fade; I would never give them a carte blanche recommendation without recognizing the fact there are some things DirecTv simply does better and I will miss.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

bullshark said:


> ...My new DVR is fast, capable and small. Its made by a real electronics company with a reputation to protect and (gasp) a software quality assurance department.


Just wait... you'll have issues. I have both services. Uverse reboots a lot, missed recordings, takes forever to delete stuff.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Mike Greer said:


> ...
> 
> I'd be interested in the HD picture quality difference if there really is any.
> 
> Good luck!


There's a slight difference, with DIRECTV being better. Most programming you can't tell, but any serious motion results in blockiness.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

bullshark said:


> I want to thank Directv for cancelling FOX networks in South Florida.
> 
> Without this little push I would not be revelling in the lush world of U-Verse right this minute. 2 hours in and *everything* is better.
> 
> ...


:wave: I'm sure you'll be missed.


----------



## TomCat (Aug 31, 2002)

It's sad that you are so insecure about making the move that you have to convince yourself and everyone within earshot what a smart deal you made.

It's early. Remember my name when you come crawling back, which is typically inevitable. Whisper it as your eyes start to close when you fall asleep on disconnect day.

And don't let the doorknob hit you in the...


----------



## markrogo (Sep 18, 2007)

sigma1914 said:


> There's a slight difference, with DIRECTV being better. Most programming you can't tell, but any serious motion results in blockiness.


Uverse's HD quality is almost certainly the worst of any of the major providers. Their feed is very bit-starved, and it shows.


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

TomCat said:


> It's sad that you are so insecure about making the move that you have to convince yourself and everyone within earshot what a smart deal you made.
> 
> It's early. Remember my name when you come crawling back, which is typically inevitable. Whisper it as your eyes start to close when you fall asleep on disconnect day.
> 
> And don't let the doorknob hit you in the...


I've been with FiOS for four months now and am not planning on coming back to DirecTV anytime soon. There were a couple hiccups in the transition, but I really like the fast response to remote commands, the 2 1/2-hour HD guide, the VOD choices, and the $40 per month savings I'm getting for the next year (and 20 per month after that). Picture quality seems about the same for HD but SD channels look somewhat better than they did with DirecTV. About the only SD channel that I watch is Turner Classic Movies.

There's still lots of interesting stuff on this board. Who knows? I may decide to come back to DirecTV after the FiOS two-year commitment is up.


----------



## Jive Turkey (Sep 6, 2011)

This is something that I would expect a teenager to post.

I can't believe how many immature people there are on the Internet. The WWW really exposes how many people have such a difficult time growing up.


----------



## allenn (Nov 19, 2005)

Best wishes, but you went from the best in customer service to the worst in customer service, AT&T.


----------



## rrdirectsr (Jan 30, 2011)

I'm glad you're happy. Please post back in about a year and let us know how it's working out for you.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

I've moved this to the General forum as it doesn't relate to receivers. 

Everyone is entitled to their opinion and the occasional vent. 

I will just say to discuss the topic and not each other.

Mike


----------



## onan38 (Jul 17, 2008)

See you when you come back!


----------



## mobandit (Sep 4, 2007)

Do we have a "don't feed the trolls" emoticon?


----------



## dsw2112 (Jun 13, 2009)

bullshark said:


> ...*everything* is better...


I've got 9 tuners in my setup. "Everything" can't be better as Uverse can't duplicate that one


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

First off DirecTV didn't pull FOX off the air in South Florida. It was Sunbeam, who owns WSVN, that made DirecTV pull them because DirecTV refused to bend over and take it. Second they didn't pull FOX off the air in South Florida. I'm in South Florida and I get FOX just fine via DirecTV, and no not OTA.


----------



## charlie460 (Sep 12, 2009)

Enjoy your awful overcompressed 6 Mbps 1080i channels on U-Verse.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

charlie460 said:


> Enjoy your awful overcompressed 6 Mbps 1080i channels on U-Verse.


Add to this living with a maximum limit of only two to four (usually two) simultaneous HD streams.

For instance imagine if DIRECTV could only support up to two dual tuner DVRs per household and a box like the HR34 impossible. ...


----------



## thedamaja (Feb 4, 2009)

bullshark said:


> the lush world of U-Verse right this minute. 2 hours in and *everything* is better.
> 
> I would still be stuck in the land of 10-second channel changes, Endless pauses between modes, buggy software, rain-fade and half-assed channel line-ups.


This is hilarious, if you haven't had an issue yet just wait. U-Verse will freeze, pixelate and hand out error messages on a regular basis.

I remember plenty of VOD not available and complete system reboots during severe weather. I really liked when it happened during the NBA finals last year. Heck even my wife complained of the picture quality while watching a soap opera.


----------



## crawdad62 (Jul 16, 2008)

bullshark said:


> My new DVR is fast, capable and small. Its made by a real electronics company with a reputation to protect and (gasp) a software quality assurance department.


If it's a Motorola running MediaRoom good luck with that.


----------



## TDK1044 (Apr 8, 2010)

I've had U-verse, and anyone who seriously believes that it's superior to D* on any level, needs to wait patiently in the corner for nurse Ratched and the pink pills.


----------



## TAK3210 (Dec 11, 2011)

TDK1044 said:


> I've had U-verse, and anyone who seriously believes that it's superior to D* on any level, needs to wait patiently in the corner for nurse Ratched and the pink pills.


What kind of problems did you have?


----------



## PCampbell (Nov 18, 2006)

I have the Internet and voice but the TV is not so great other than the fast channel changes. Good luck and I hope you do like the service.


----------



## TDK1044 (Apr 8, 2010)

For starters, they could only give me a 3HD/1SD profile....a lot of people in my area were worse off than me with a 2HD/2SD profile. Your profile is dictated by how close to their VRAD box you are. So although I could watch one show and record three others, only two of the three others could be in HD.

Their Motorola DVR was a joke. Constant glitches, picture freezes, and worst of all it would sometimes fail to record for no reason at all.

The HD picture quality was average at best, and unwatchable with fast moving sports.

The only good thing was their SD picture quality which was very good.

I only suspended my D* account, and I couldn't wait to get back.


----------



## TAK3210 (Dec 11, 2011)

TDK1044 said:


> For starters, they could only give me a 3HD/1SD profile....a lot of people in my area were worse off than me with a 2HD/2SD profile. Your profile is dictated by how close to their VRAD box you are. So although I could watch one show and record three others, only two of the three others could be in HD.
> 
> Their Motorola DVR was a joke. Constant glitches, picture freezes, and worst of all it would sometimes fail to record for no reason at all.
> 
> ...


Sounds pretty bad. I take it you have copper from your house to the VRAD? About how far are you from the VRAD? They put one in my neighborhood a little while back and I'm curious how close you *really* need to be to it for good service.


----------



## TDK1044 (Apr 8, 2010)

TAK3210 said:


> Sounds pretty bad. I take it you have copper from your house to the VRAD? About how far are you from the VRAD? They put one in my neighborhood a little while back and I'm curious how close you *really* need to be to it for good service.


Yes, their service is all copper to the house from the VRAD, unless you are fortunate to live in a new construction house built within the last three years in a few selective areas.

I was about 800 feet from their VRAD. If you are more than about 3000 feet from the VRAD, you probably won't get service at all......at least nothing usable.

Now that D* offers the HR34 with its five tuners, and it can either stand alone or be added to their Whole Home DVR, you'd be crazy to go to U-verse for TV in my opinion.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

TAK3210 said:


> Sounds pretty bad. I take it you have copper from your house to the VRAD? About how far are you from the VRAD? They put one in my neighborhood a little while back and I'm curious how close you *really* need to be to it for good service.


Distance has no affect on PQ, only internet speed and number of HD streams.


----------



## TDK1044 (Apr 8, 2010)

sigma1914 said:


> Distance has no affect on PQ, only internet speed and number of HD streams.


Picture quality, I agree. It's crap at whatever distance, but your profile is dictated by the distance. I had a 3HD/1SD profile, but my neighbor who was about 2500 feet from the VRAD could only be given a 2HD/2SD profile.


----------



## TAK3210 (Dec 11, 2011)

TDK1044 said:


> Yes, their service is all copper to the house from the VRAD, unless you are fortunate to live in a new construction house built within the last three years in a few selective areas.
> 
> I was about 800 feet from their VRAD. If you are more than about 3000 feet from the VRAD, you probably won't get service at all......at least nothing usable.
> 
> Now that D* offers the HR34 with its five tuners, and it can either stand alone or be added to their Whole Home DVR, you'd be crazy to go to U-verse for TV in my opinion.


They keep sending me those phone/internet/tv package deal flyers, which would save me some money every month. But, I don't want anything that gives me headaches. I think I'm more than 800 ft from the VRAD, so thanks for the info. I wonder if they'll ever get the bugs out. Esp. with the old copper wiring houses like mine. To tell you the truth, I'm surprised it works at all over the copper wiring to the house.


----------



## TDK1044 (Apr 8, 2010)

TAK3210 said:


> They keep sending me those phone/internet/tv package deal flyers, which would save me some money every month. But, I don't want anything that gives me headaches. I think I'm more than 800 ft from the VRAD, so thanks for the info. I wonder if they'll ever get the bugs out. Esp. with the old copper wiring houses like mine. To tell you the truth, I'm surprised it works at all over the copper wiring to the house.


Their VOIP/internet package is pretty good....just steer clear of the TV component.


----------



## TAK3210 (Dec 11, 2011)

TDK1044 said:


> Their VOIP/internet package is pretty good....just steer clear of the TV component.


Might need to check that out. You haven't had any problems with VOIP? My sister has it from the cable company and their phone is always going out. Of course, it _is_ the friggin' cable company, so... :lol:


----------



## TAK3210 (Dec 11, 2011)

sigma1914 said:


> Distance has no affect on PQ, only internet speed and number of HD streams.


Might have something to do with the glitches/freezes, though, right?


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

TDK1044 said:


> Their VOIP/internet package is pretty good....just steer clear of the TV component.


Their internet has been excellent for me.


----------



## TDK1044 (Apr 8, 2010)

TAK3210 said:


> Might need to check that out. You haven't had any problems with VOIP? My sister has it from the cable company and their phone is always going out. Of course, it _is_ the friggin' cable company, so... :lol:


I haven't had a problem with VOIP, but it's the luck of the draw I guess. One thing to bear in mind is that if you have a home alarm system connected to a land line, you will probably need a new alarm panel installed if you go to VOIP.


----------



## TAK3210 (Dec 11, 2011)

TDK1044 said:


> I haven't had a problem with VOIP, but it's the luck of the draw I guess. One thing to bear in mind is that if you have a home alarm system connected to a land line, you will probably need a new alarm panel installed if you go to VOIP.


I'll keep that in mind, thanks.


----------



## MoInSTL (Mar 29, 2006)

I considered the new customer deals and trying it out. Then I remembered going through all of the growing pains (the delete button showing up when wanting to watch a recorded show) and all the other things that have occurred in the 10 years I have been with D*. While it isn't perfect, IMHO the firmware and service is more mature and I didn't want to go through all that again. I did change my slow 1.5 DSL to 12MBps UVerse two weeks ago. I was too far away from the CO to get any higher DSL speed. I had a good installer (former D* installer who installed my sat dish) and it was painless.


----------



## PCampbell (Nov 18, 2006)

I am 1000 feet from the VRAD and my Internet is great but could only get 2HD streems.


----------



## TAK3210 (Dec 11, 2011)

PCampbell said:


> I am 1000 feet from the VRAD and my Internet is great but could only get 2HD streems.


I would guesstimate I'm about that far away too. What's your download speed?


----------



## Xsabresx (Oct 8, 2007)

I didnt know the first thing about Uverse but my mom got it recently and had a problem with connecting something to the internet. I went over there and was fiddling around and reset the router. Holy crap the tv went out! I guess that is a fundamental aspect of Uverse, but no thanks! I never want to be in a position where if one thing goes (internet) down it takes something related yet unrelated (tv) down with it.


----------



## AquiringSat (Jan 7, 2012)

I have seen U-Verse, Fios, Digital Cable, and Dish Network, and NOT 1 of them stands up to DirecTV when it comes to technology, customer service, and Picture Quality. I would love to see someone try to post screenshots of another provider's PQ compared to DirecTV, and say that it's better. NEVER Gonna Happen!!! You might be saving $10 a month, but is it Really Worth it?!?


----------



## PCampbell (Nov 18, 2006)

TAK3210 said:


> I would guesstimate I'm about that far away too. What's your download speed?


12mbps


----------



## Dave from Kazoo (Nov 28, 2004)

I had Directv for 11 years(1998-2010). When i move(2010) U-verse was advaible(and Charter), Direct TV was just starting to figure out the whole house thing. I went with U-verse(1700 ft from V-rad). Had 3 hd streams and 1 Sd stream. Phone and 12mb internet. Dropped the U-verse TV because of record conflicts on some nights. We had 3 TV's with 4 adults and things got ugly!!! My wife would get upset becuase she couldn't watch her show. HD was soft and when my wife(poor eye sight) saw the Direct TV picture she even said it was clearer and sharper.


----------



## rtisby (Jan 2, 2012)

AquiringSat said:


> I have seen U-Verse, Fios, Digital Cable, and Dish Network, and NOT 1 of them stands up to DirecTV when it comes to technology, customer service, and Picture Quality. I would love to see someone try to post screenshots of another provider's PQ compared to DirecTV, and say that it's better. NEVER Gonna Happen!!! You might be saving $10 a month, but is it Really Worth it?!?


I just switched from Time Warner and I can honestly say that without having two TV's, side by side, with the two different feeds, there really isn't a difference in HD. I do feel that direct has the edge but it's not really noticable. Time Warner definitely had better SD's without as many sizing and overscan problems as DTV but did have more issues with pixelation. In fact, I never had an overscan issue prior to switching. DTV has a little more technology but what somebody needs to step up and offer is one multi-tuner box with BUILT IN wireless that allows us to access what we want (email, netflix, etc). I know, Netflix is considered competition, but it's not like the technology doesn't exist to consolidate everything into one receiver. The biggest difference that I have found is in customer service. In that department Time Warner wins hands down. It's not so much that they are out of this world fantastic, it's more that DTV customer support has been lacking at best. It has been a series of very long phone calls with the sales reps lying to get a sale and CSR's gathering just enough information to transfer me to somebody else. The only positive experiences were my installer who took his time and genuinely cared and a case manager that I worked with on a SW issue. They were great but the front line, first point of contact reps are lacking in knowledge, customer service skills, and in their ability to resolve anything that requires more than a reset or reciting text from a flowchart. As far as cost goes; they're both expensive and very close outside of the new customer rebates. I did like that TW screwed me all at once and got it over with rather than charging $5 for this and $10 for that but it doesn't really matter. I'm not a fan-boy of either, they are both just businesses that will take whatever we are willing to give them and keep taking more from the long-term customers until it gets to be too much or something makes us jump. For me it was the MSG deal. And one thing that TW _*never*_ did was send spam right to my TV (that may turn out to be a deal breaker at the end of the contract). I'm with DTV for two years so I'll reevaluate at the end but for me they haven't set themselves very far apart.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

What specifically are these sizing and overscan problems on DIRECTV's SD feeds?


----------



## rtisby (Jan 2, 2012)

HoTat2 said:


> What specifically are these sizing and overscan problems on DIRECTV's SD feeds?


The overscan pops up on a lot of the SD channels and even on some HD when they switch out of HD to commercials. By overscan I mean the thin white line of static / snow across the top of the screen. I can adjust the picture positions on my kids TV's up a couple of clicks to hide the overscan on them but my main TV doesn't have any horizontal or vertical adjustments available. If you know of any way to get rid of it or minimize it please let me know.

If I set my screen format to "original format" the SD channels will appear in varying sizes that require different adjustments to the aspect ratio to get a full screen. I have found through trial and error that if I set it to "crop" I can adjust the aspect ratio on my TV remote to get a full screen with less cutoff than the other settings but I can't set it up so that my SD channels just appear in full screen automatically. It also takes two remotes to find the right balance and I'm forced to adjust every one instead of just some of them. If I leave it on original format, some come up in full screen, some I can adjust with the DTV remote format button, and some I have to play with other remotes to get right. Also, scrolling through formats on the DTV remote is slow and you have to adjust back to avoid cutoff on the HD's.


----------



## txfeinbergs (Nov 16, 2005)

PCampbell said:


> 12mbps


That is my main problem with Uverse. I have been tempted to switch with some of their rediculous offers of cash back, but I have 30 Mbps through Time Warner (and could go as high as 50 Mbps for $15 more if I wanted). I work from home and need a fast, reliable Internet connection. I get my TV from DirecTV, so my monthly bill is not pretty compared to a Uverse bundle.

That would be the one and only advantage I see with Uverse, lower cost (ok, and channel switch speed being better) (ok, I will also give them BBC America in HD). I guess that makes 3 things.


----------



## TAK3210 (Dec 11, 2011)

rtisby said:


> The overscan pops up on a lot of the SD channels and even on some HD when they switch out of HD to commercials. By overscan I mean the thin white line of static / snow across the top of the screen. I can adjust the picture positions on my kids TV's up a couple of clicks to hide the overscan on them but my main TV doesn't have any horizontal or vertical adjustments available. If you know of any way to get rid of it or minimize it please let me know.
> 
> If I set my screen format to "original format" the SD channels will appear in varying sizes that require different adjustments to the aspect ratio to get a full screen. I have found through trial and error that if I set it to "crop" I can adjust the aspect ratio on my TV remote to get a full screen with less cutoff than the other settings but I can't set it up so that my SD channels just appear in full screen automatically. It also takes two remotes to find the right balance and I'm forced to adjust every one instead of just some of them. If I leave it on original format, some come up in full screen, some I can adjust with the DTV remote format button, and some I have to play with other remotes to get right. Also, scrolling through formats on the DTV remote is slow and you have to adjust back to avoid cutoff on the HD's.


I've never noticed anything like that. But, I don't usually watch SD or commercials, so maybe it's there. I'll have to look later.


----------



## rtisby (Jan 2, 2012)

TAK3210 said:


> I've never noticed anything like that. But, I don't usually watch SD or commercials, so maybe it's there. I'll have to look later.


It was easier to just watch TV and channel surf on TW. No banners / menus obscuring the picture, no overscan, best of all no TVmail (spam). However I did have to deal with occasional guide and channel freezes and HD pixelation. Also, nearly every Sabres game on MSG HD had some type of freezing / skipping / video issue at some point in the broadcast. It's nice to be able to watch a full game and not have to see that (now I get to see all the giveaways). If DTV would just get rid of the banner menu and add a couple of HD's to choice extra (E, BBCA, etc) I would put them ahead of TW based on a comparable package. As far as service goes TW doesn't charge for service or to replace equipment. They also don't have a contract so they don't force you to extend one if you do need equipment replaced. Also, no disconnect fees and the CSR's are better. DTV has a long way to go there.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

Humm ... strange, what kind of TVs do you have, and what do you mean by "full screen?"

For viewing SD channels on my HD sets, I use the usual pillar-box display (since I hate stretch-o-vision) and experience no visible overscan material. On my SDTV in the kitchen, I sometimes notice overscan stuff on one of my local channels here (KCOP-DT 13) when viewing it in letter-box, but its covered up when I crop it to 4:3.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

txfeinbergs said:


> That is my main problem with Uverse. I have been tempted to switch with some of their rediculous offers of cash back, but I have 30 Mbps through Time Warner (and could go as high as 50 Mbps for $15 more if I wanted). I work from home and need a fast, reliable Internet connection. I get my TV from DirecTV, so my monthly bill is not pretty compared to a Uverse bundle.
> 
> That would be the one and only advantage I see with Uverse, lower cost (ok, and channel switch speed being better) (ok, I will also give them BBC America in HD). I guess that makes 3 things.


I switched from TWC internet to Uverse and have been very pleased with their 18/2 speeds.

Uverse doesn't have BBCA in HD.


----------



## PCampbell (Nov 18, 2006)

txfeinbergs said:


> That is my main problem with Uverse. I have been tempted to switch with some of their rediculous offers of cash back, but I have 30 Mbps through Time Warner (and could go as high as 50 Mbps for $15 more if I wanted). I work from home and need a fast, reliable Internet connection. I get my TV from DirecTV, so my monthly bill is not pretty compared to a Uverse bundle.
> 
> That would be the one and only advantage I see with Uverse, lower cost (ok, and channel switch speed being better) (ok, I will also give them BBC America in HD). I guess that makes 3 things.


You can get 24mbps but it slows down if you have there HD TV. Not a problem for me as I have directV.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

TAK3210 said:


> Might need to check that out. You haven't had any problems with VOIP? My sister has it from the cable company and their phone is always going out. Of course, it _is_ the friggin' cable company, so... :lol:


Just a differing reference point: I've had Comcast VOIP for several years and it's been sterling. Wish I could say the same for their internet service.....


----------



## txfeinbergs (Nov 16, 2005)

sigma1914 said:


> I switched from TWC internet to Uverse and have been very pleased with their 18/2 speeds.
> 
> Uverse doesn't have BBCA in HD.


Oops, you just got rid of one of my reasons for switching then! 

18/2 would work if those speeds are typical/average and not "up to".


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

txfeinbergs said:


> Oops, you just got rid of one of my reasons for switching then!
> 
> 18/2 would work if those speeds are typical/average and not "up to".


thing is, if you look at the advertisement it specificly states "up to XX MB", so yo may sign up for 18 MB may not get it.


----------



## trainman (Jan 9, 2008)

rtisby said:


> By overscan I mean the thin white line of static / snow across the top of the screen.


That is the Line 21 closed-captioning/V-chip information, in case you're wondering.


----------



## TAK3210 (Dec 11, 2011)

trainman said:


> That is the Line 21 closed-captioning/V-chip information, in case you're wondering.


I looked for it last night and I don't see it.


----------



## bigtom (Jan 23, 2009)

"trainman" said:


> That is the Line 21 closed-captioning/V-chip information, in case you're wondering.


Thanks. I haven't found a good way to deal with it yet. If I am in native, this prevents the white line, but my plasma sure likes to take its sweet time with resolution changes. Currently I have to use a setting on the TV that zooms in and crops the edges. This really takes away a good bit of screen real estate and I notice PQ difference as well.

Would anyone have a suggestion?


----------



## PCampbell (Nov 18, 2006)

wingrider01 said:


> thing is, if you look at the advertisement it specificly states "up to XX MB", so yo may sign up for 18 MB may not get it.


Every time I test my speed I am very close to 12mbps.


----------



## TAK3210 (Dec 11, 2011)

Don't they all say "up to X" so they can't be sued by the guy that checked on Tuesday and only got 0.999X?


----------

